# The Fiddle!



## tcollins (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi everyone!

Introducing *The Fiddle**. *
Our goal with The Fiddle was to create an instrument that could rip through a Bluegrass solo, then moments later play a sweet melody or subtle background parts in real-time, with auto harmonies and without even changing any settings. We believe we’ve done that with The Fiddle. It’s time to rosin up your virtual bow!


Quick, responsive real legato with bow change and portamento transitions.
Grace note, trill, staccato, and tremolo articulations can be triggered via key switches, key velocity, or both.
Auto Harmony.
Vibrato and non-vibrato sustains.
Looped and natural (non-looped) sustains.
Repetitions pattern generator for "sawing" parts.
Demo MIDI files included in the download.

Please check out the demos and complete walk-through video below. You can hear naked versions of Thunder Creek and Amazing Grace in the Soundcloud link.

Requires Kontakt 5.8.1 or higher, full version.

Thank-you,
-TC


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Sep 16, 2021)

Hoy moly, that sounds absolutely stunning! Congrats.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Sep 16, 2021)

Amazing!!!


----------



## devonmyles (Sep 16, 2021)

Blimey, that sounds good..!


----------



## YahmezTV (Sep 16, 2021)

Holy smokes....the Demos Sound Incredible. How long is the intro on for?


----------



## Nimrod7 (Sep 16, 2021)

I never needed a Fiddle...
Then I heard the demos...
Now I need The Fiddle...


----------



## chapbot (Sep 16, 2021)

I listened to Amazing grace, got chills, and then thought wow I just got chills from a piece of software. Impressive.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 16, 2021)

Waiting on the Devil went down to Georgia demo 

This is really "amazing" GRACE like all the stuff from Indignus. They simply done it again


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 16, 2021)

Great intro price. 
$59 USD Introductory Price


----------



## boinzy (Sep 16, 2021)

Wow, this sounds so great! Nice job on this.

I know you focus more on the folk/country side of things, but you should do a cello next.


----------



## FinGael (Sep 16, 2021)

Sounds great. Love the auto harmony -option. Introductory price end date?


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Sep 16, 2021)

Sounds really amazing.
But most importantly that UI looks so good xD


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Sep 16, 2021)

59$:emoji_astonished:
Good price


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Sep 16, 2021)

EpicMusicGuy said:


> Sounds really amazing.
> But most importantly that UI looks so good xD


Yea that UI is top notch.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi @tcollins ,

Thanks for making this Great Sounding Fiddle Library


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 16, 2021)

I just squealed 🐷 WOW!

This is wonderful congratulations!


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 16, 2021)

This is brilliant, well done! And @tcollins, I can see you’re having a problem I’m also dealing with. Loving your solution, curios to hear if it works? 😉


----------



## tcollins (Sep 16, 2021)

YahmezTV said:


> Holy smokes....the Demos Sound Incredible. How long is the intro on for?


Thank-you! The intro price will stay until October 31.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 16, 2021)

Sounds great! Price seems very fair too


----------



## Dirtgrain (Sep 16, 2021)

If anybody has gotten it yet, would you mind recording a portamento on long setting, in chord mode, and share it here? I must know what this sounds like. Also, what is max setting on portamento time?


----------



## ReelToLogic (Sep 16, 2021)

This sounds really good and the user interface is top notch as usual. I previously purchased a dedicated fiddle library for use in certain tracks, but gave up on it and went back to using other violin libraries - but after watching the walk-through for this, I'm sold. I'm also a fan of TC's really low intro pricing, then normal low pricing, and no sales policy. Two thumbs up!


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 16, 2021)

Sold.
Been waiting for this so long I forgot about it.

Thanks


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 16, 2021)

Dirtgrain said:


> If anybody has gotten it yet, would you mind recording a portamento on long setting, in chord mode, and share it here? I must know what this sounds like. Also, what is max setting on portamento time?


The Fiddle, Portamento with Legato Chord Mode. 

View attachment The Fiddle Porta test.mp3


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 16, 2021)

Having fun Fiddling around with The Fiddle


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> The Fiddle, Portamento with Legato Chord Mode.
> 
> View attachment The Fiddle Porta test.mp3


That was fast.

Going to be fun mastering the tools this uses.
The patter generator + porta w/ legato chord mode you demo’d has me stoked.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 16, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> The patter generator


Which Pattern Generator are you referring to ? 



The Fiddle doesn't have a Pattern generator, I just input the midi into my DAW manually. Unless you are referring to the Repetitions Editor. I haven't used that yet. 

I have just scratched the surface of what The Fiddle can do, and I like it so far.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 16, 2021)

OK. Using the Pattern mode, and editing the Patterns via the Repetition editor is a blast. 

OH .. WOW this is so cool. You can also automate many of the parameters to make it even more animated, i.e. Length of the notes played, I also assigned Dynamics to CC1, so I can enter dynamics with the modwheel while the patterns are running. Lots of ways to make The Fiddle do some magic with this library. 

I also like the timbre of The Fiddle, it is very pleasing to my ears.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Sep 16, 2021)

Thank you Muziksculp.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## David Cuny (Sep 16, 2021)

I saw the headline, and thought _Do I need a fiddle?_, and then noticed it was from _Indiginus_.

Purchased and downloading.


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 16, 2021)

Mr. Consistent. Sounds amazing. Great GUI. Great price. And only 800mb.


----------



## Scalms (Sep 16, 2021)

For those who just bought it, how does this instrument handle something like a Celtic jig? I don’t think it has the right ornaments for it, but curious if it is at all adaptable


----------



## Quasar (Sep 16, 2021)

I purchased this after watching the walkthough. Thanks Indiginus for making this *full* Kontakt.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 17, 2021)

tcollins said:


> Thank-you! The intro price will stay until October 31.


That's what I wanted to hear. Well, I think I know what my next VI will be. Out of studio on holiday and always prefer to buy when on my desktop. Sounds like you've made a beauty here Tracey.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 17, 2021)

Quasar said:


> I purchased this after watching the walkthough. Thanks Indiginus for making this *full* Kontakt.


Interested to know your thoughts when you've had a mess about. It sounds great on the demos.


----------



## BitLink (Sep 17, 2021)

Sounds great! I just have one question:
In the Thunder Creek demo and the walkthrough(4:37 mark), I noticed a pop in volume transition with each of the staccato notes. … And it has been fixed already, so pay no attention to this post! I’ll be buying this as soon as I can.


----------



## Denkii (Sep 17, 2021)

This post has been edited because the discussed problem has been fixed by Indiginus.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 17, 2021)

Sooo one Fiddle lib covers several genre e.g. Celtic, Gypsy, Bluegrass, et al, effectively ? 
Need to peruse Site carefully re. this.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi,

When I have Legato enabled, then select any of the articulations, the Legato square which is lit up showing it is enabled, gets disabled (turns off). How do I keep Legato ON, when changing articulations ?

The video shows the Legato ON while the articulations are being changed, but that's not the case here. What could be set that is disabling legato when I select/change the articulation ?

Using Keyswitch D#1 enables 'Legato' but does not latch it, Legato is only enabled if I hold the D#1 keyswitch down. If I release it, 'Legato is disabled. How do I keep 'Legato' Enabled and Latched via D#1 ? Maybe I'm missing something here ? 



Thanks


----------



## tcollins (Sep 17, 2021)

Denkii said:


> I also hear some crackling noise at the start of every note for staccato and trems in the walkthrough video
> ->
> 
> Also the scoop seems to clip. There is heavy distortion in it when shown in the walkthrough video
> ...



Yes, there was a problem with the shorts, but this was fixed. I'll update the videos.


----------



## Denkii (Sep 17, 2021)

@tcollins 
Great news!
I edited my post so that it doesn't start unnecessary chaos and I am looking forward to hearing the update.

On a side note: Could you also tell us what the msrp after the intro sale will be? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi,

OK, this was a bit tricky but I figured out what's happening with regards to the Legato Keyswitch not latching. 

If I click on the Legato button, (not use the Keyswitch D#1) to enable it, it stays latched, even when I change the articulations via the keyswitches. But if I enable Legato using the D#1 Keyswitch it is just a momentary switch for the legato, and is disabled once you release the Keyswitch. 

I assigned the Legato Button to a CC number on my controller, to enable it, this will keep it latched. 

Hope this is helpful. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## tcollins (Sep 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> OK, this was a bit tricky but I figured out what's happening with regards to the Legato Keyswitch not latching.
> 
> ...


Hi Muziksculp,

The articulations at the bottom were meant for people who would like to set the instrument to a single articulation, for instance if they set tracks to different articulations. This isn't how I normally work, but while working on Amadeus Symphonic Orchestra I learned that this was the preferred method of some composers. The bottom articulation buttons therefore override everything else. My thinking (possibly faulty) was that people will choose to use either key switches to change articulations OR just set them to one articulation per instance.

The Legato key switch will un-latch the Legato button. If you are using the Legato for normal playing, the articulation key switches will not cancel the Legato, and as soon as you release the articulation key switch the Legato is still on.

There are certainly many ways to configure this, and I am always open to alternatives. One possibility is to have a choice between momentary and latching key switches.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 17, 2021)

tcollins said:


> One possibility is to have a choice between momentary and latching key switches.


Yes, that would be a nice option to have. 

Thanks for your helpful feedback, and wonderful Fiddle library.  

I might have a few other questions as I spend more time using the library, I will post them on this thread. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## tcollins (Sep 17, 2021)

Denkii said:


> @tcollins
> Great news!
> I edited my post so that it doesn't start unnecessary chaos and I am looking forward to hearing the update.
> 
> On a side note: Could you also tell us what the msrp after the intro sale will be? I can't find it anywhere.


Thank-you for doing that. There was indeed a problem that was brought to our attention yesterday morning, and we fixed the unruly envelope settings and updated the file. Then we sent the updated file to customers who had already purchased the library. I completely forgot about the videos, so thank-you for bringing that to our attention. I have updated the videos as well.

The regular price will be $69 after October 31.

-TC


----------



## dflood (Sep 17, 2021)

After only a few minutes playing with this I can already tell it's fantastic. Great timbre and playability that I've come to expect from Indiginus. Thank-you @tcollins !


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 17, 2021)

dflood said:


> After only a few minutes playing with this I can already tell it's fantastic. Great timbre and playability that I've come to expect from Indiginus. Thank-you @tcollins !


For any specific genre(s) ?


----------



## dflood (Sep 17, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> For any specific genre(s) ?


Bluegrass and country styles for sure. I’ll have to try some fast Celtic, but this is a great sounding fiddle.


----------



## tcollins (Sep 17, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Sooo one Fiddle lib covers several genre e.g. Celtic, Gypsy, Bluegrass, et al, effectively ?
> Need to peruse Site carefully re. this.


Our fiddle features Brian Goodpaster, who plays mainly in country and bluegrass styles, so that is the focus of the library. The demos are in country/bluegrass styles because those are the styles I was studying during development. However, I'd be glad to try a demo in another style if you post a link to a style you'd like to hear. 
-TC


----------



## frank_m (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi, sounds really great. I may have missed it, but I did not see use of modwheel or CC1 in the demos. In the walkthrough, CC11 is mentioned for expression. Could you comment on whether there are dynamic layers? And yes, a demo for something really fast would be great (though I am no expert on these things). Thanks, Frank


----------



## pranic (Sep 18, 2021)

As someone who grew up in Nova Scotia, I really appreciate a great fiddle! I've been inspired lately to see if I can make some Celtic-inspired music. Curious to see how this layers in with Albion Solstice and the Folklorica Nyckelharpa.


----------



## GtrString (Sep 18, 2021)

Sounds great! Imma gonna grab this but will wait till after oct 31, so you get full customer value  IS there any chance Indiginus would offer an articulation (sound variations) map for Studio One - down the line? it would be most helpful









Sound Variation API now availble | PreSonus Software


Studio One 5.2 and later supports the new Sound Variation API freely available to all plug-in and host developers.




presonussoftware.com


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Another fabulous instrument. Congratulations !


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 18, 2021)

tcollins said:


> Our fiddle features Brian Goodpaster, who plays mainly in country and bluegrass styles, so that is the focus of the library. The demos are in country/bluegrass styles because those are the styles I was studying during development. However, I'd be glad to try a demo in another style if you post a link to a style you'd like to hear.
> -TC


go for it...


----------



## jerrydf (Sep 18, 2021)

pranic said:


> As someone who grew up in Nova Scotia, I really appreciate a great fiddle! I've been inspired lately to see if I can make some Celtic-inspired music. Curious to see how this layers in with Albion Solstice and the Folklorica Nyckelharpa.


I'ma huge fan of Cape Breton stuff, especially Ashley MacIsaac - not exactly for the folk purist, but loads of energy.
I don't suppose The Fiddle is aimed in this direction (but then again, what is), but it could be a useful fit for the ten other fiddle VSTs I have.


----------



## Scalms (Sep 18, 2021)

tcollins said:


> Our fiddle features Brian Goodpaster, who plays mainly in country and bluegrass styles, so that is the focus of the library. The demos are in country/bluegrass styles because those are the styles I was studying during development. However, I'd be glad to try a demo in another style if you post a link to a style you'd like to hear.
> -TC


Perhaps celtic like this?


----------



## TRKStudios (Sep 18, 2021)

Bravo Indiginous on another wonderful library!! Sounds incredible right out of the box and easily the BEST fiddle option out there. Can't wait to use it in some tracks


----------



## wst3 (Sep 18, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> This is brilliant, well done! And @tcollins, I can see you’re having a problem I’m also dealing with. Loving your solution, curios to hear if it works? 😉


I had exactly the same thought! I also chuckled quietly to myself.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Sep 18, 2021)

Yes, bravo! A bold move that appears to be brilliantly executed! 

I find Indiginus libraries to be among the most user friendly around. Not to mention great sounding, too.


----------



## tcollins (Sep 18, 2021)

frank_m said:


> Hi, sounds really great. I may have missed it, but I did not see use of modwheel or CC1 in the demos. In the walkthrough, CC11 is mentioned for expression. Could you comment on whether there are dynamic layers? And yes, a demo for something really fast would be great (though I am no expert on these things). Thanks, Frank


Hi Frank,

I did use CC11 in the Amazing Grace demo, although I added it in another pass since my left hand was using the Harmony key switch when playing the part.

There are 3 dynamic layers in the sustains, and they are accessed through key velocity. CC11 (you can choose CC1 or another controller if you like) controls volume, but does not cross-fade through the dynamic layers. 
-TC


----------



## tcollins (Sep 18, 2021)

Thanks for the style suggestions and links! I don't see any reason why The Fiddle couldn't do a reasonable job at these styles. The Celtic example uses those quick trills (not really trills, but that's what we call them in the GUI), which are included in the articulations. The jazz example as well. I'll give it a shot, but probably not until next week. 
-TC


----------



## Oxytoxine (Sep 18, 2021)

Wow, congrats on a wonderful instrument! I can't believe it - I've spent my kidneys and mortgage on solo string libraries - and then such a fantastic fiddle for such a fair price comes along. Impressive!

Honestly: if you find the time, please do a cello and / or other strings. I am sure they will sell like hot cakes - your approach works very well. I've made the same experience with other libs of you, which of course can not compete in certain regards with way more expensive and bigger (in terms of GBs) libs with all the bells and whistles, but are just absolutely spot on sonically and a joy to use. Compliments!


----------



## frank_m (Sep 19, 2021)

tcollins said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> I did use CC11 in the Amazing Grace demo, although I added it in another pass since my left hand was using the Harmony key switch when playing the part.
> 
> ...


Hi Tracy, thanks for the reply. I was wondering why you did not choose CC1 to crossfade between dynamic layers (which I personally would prefer and what most string libraries do). In your libraries you can select articulations (e.g. grace notes) via key velocity with three ranges of low, mid and high. I am wondering, how this interferes with selecting dynamic layers also via key velocity. I assume you would have to choose a very low and a very high velocity to select articulations other than sustain (these other articulations have no dynamic layers anyway). This would leave you a mid range that would cover all three dynamic layers of the sustains. Would this work? Can one choose the key velocity at which the dynamic layers switch? Best, Frank


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 19, 2021)

Amazing how the right sounds allow such predictable simplicity to captivate the listener.

Im a prog/jazz/fusion buff, but never tire from old Country & Texas Swing tunes and those traditional intervals/intros.

I can’t explain why I am still fascinated with George Jones/Conway Twitty type tunes with Pedal Steel and Fiddles. Hello Darlin’ by Twitty even incorporated a Pianet M EPiano.

These guys had the worst hairdo’s too, but could stand there and strum on an Acoustic Guitar (buried in the mix) but the beautiful tones of the Pedal Steel and Fiddles just captivated me.

This instrument captivates me.
Thanks Again


----------



## synthnut1 (Sep 20, 2021)

This is a really fun program to use ....Make's a fiddle player out of even me !!.....Be aware , FastSpring ( who controls payments) pulls a fast one , and charges sales tax now on this product .....even if your state is exempt from taxing digital downloads ....Good thing it's not an expensive program ...


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 20, 2021)

synthnut1 said:


> FastSpring ( who controls payments) pulls a fast one , and charges sales tax now on this product .....even if your state is exempt from taxing digital downloads


<off topic>Thanks for the heads up. eBay does the same thing. Frosts me no end, but I don't have any idea how to get started doing anything about it.</off topic>


----------



## synthnut1 (Sep 20, 2021)

Try and get any answers from FastSpring and they give you an automated answer to show you the tax charged in your area ....No humans to talk to .....They SUCK !!....This can't be legal !!....

Digital Downloads are exempt in NY ...You can't even talk to FastSpring ......If I had a company , I surely wouldn't hire FastSpring to handle my business.....I'll remember the name for sure !!


----------



## tcollins (Sep 20, 2021)

synthnut1 said:


> Try and get any answers from FastSpring and they give you an automated answer to show you the tax charged in your area ....No humans to talk to .....They SUCK !!....This can't be legal !!....
> 
> Digital Downloads are exempt in NY ...You can't even talk to FastSpring ......If I had a company , I surely wouldn't hire FastSpring to handle my business.....I'll remember the name for sure !!


I would really rather not discuss this here. We have already talked via email. Thanks.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 20, 2021)

Impressed with very strong, positive comment thus far ! Does The Fiddle offer a single fiddle instrument throughout, as well as single player recorded for all genres ? 
How can I, as pianist/keyboardist, produce realistic results in different genres ?


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 20, 2021)

Please move discussion of sales tax issues to:





__





Sales tax on downloaded software products


This topic is specifically about tax law in the United States. For context see here, posts #65 through #68 https://vi-control.net/community/threads/introducing-the-fiddle.114532/page-4#post-4917807 Most states charge sales tax on online transactions, requiring online retailers to maintain...




vi-control.net


----------



## tcollins (Sep 20, 2021)

Scalms said:


> Perhaps celtic like this?



Well, I have to admit this was fun. The track took a couple of hours, but this was with the default settings.


----------



## Bman70 (Sep 20, 2021)

tcollins said:


> Thanks for the style suggestions and links! I don't see any reason why The Fiddle couldn't do a reasonable job at these styles. The Celtic example uses those quick trills (not really trills, but that's what we call them in the GUI), which are included in the articulations. The jazz example as well. I'll give it a shot, but probably not until next week.
> -TC


Yes the Celtic ornaments (called "crans" traditionally) is like a tiny grace note both before and after the main note. Could almost be a triplet form except it's performed in such a burst of speed it's outside normal meter.


----------



## Bman70 (Sep 20, 2021)

tcollins said:


> Well, I have to admit this was fun. The track took a couple of hours, but this was with the default settings.



Actually not a bad rendition, quite nice tone. The ornaments are a bit suspect, sounding more like a single soft grace note than the usual snappy pair... also _crans _are an opportunity to really dig in and get some crunchy bow sound, so you get this delicious machine gun burst of almost percussive ornamentation. 

But, it sounds good and most people probably would think those are just individual idiosyncrasies of the performer.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 20, 2021)

tcollins said:


> Well, I have to admit this was fun. The track took a couple of hours, but this was with the default settings.



Wow! And I thought this fiddle was just for bluegrass!


----------



## tcollins (Sep 20, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Impressed with very strong, positive comment thus far ! Does The Fiddle offer a single fiddle instrument throughout, as well as single player recorded for all genres ?
> How can I, as pianist/keyboardist, produce realistic results in different genres ?


The Fiddle is a single playable instrument. There are no pre-recorded phrases, if that is what you are asking. There are key switched articulations to help make realistic performances, but the playing is all you.

As far as producing realistic results, I find that you just need to immerse yourself in the style you're looking to recreate. Youtube is your friend. I found sheet music for "Pigeon on the Gate", and then listened and watched some examples. And it doesn't hurt to slow the tempo WAY down and play one phrase at a time!

I've mentioned this before, but I find it helps to visualize the player in your mind while you play the parts. But I'm not normal.

-TC


----------



## tcollins (Sep 20, 2021)

Bman70 said:


> Actually not a bad rendition, quite nice tone. The ornaments are a bit suspect, sounding more like a single soft grace note than the usual snappy pair... also _crans _are an opportunity to really dig in and get some crunchy bow sound, so you get this delicious machine gun burst of almost percussive ornamentation.
> 
> But, it sounds good and most people probably would think those are just individual idiosyncrasies of the performer.


Thank-you, Bman70. Yes, the speed of the piece pushes the limits of the crans (thank-you for the name of the ornament). I think there may be a way to improve that, so I'll work on it.
-TC


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 20, 2021)

tcollins said:


> The Fiddle is a single playable instrument. There are no pre-recorded phrases, if that is what you are asking. There are key switched articulations to help make realistic performances, but the playing is all you.
> 
> As far as producing realistic results, I find that you just need to immerse yourself in the style you're looking to recreate. Youtube is your friend. I found sheet music for "Pigeon on the Gate", and then listened and watched some examples. And it doesn't hurt to slow the tempo WAY down and play one phrase at a time!
> 
> ...


Thanks for relevant comment !! Congrats on such enthusiastic response to The Fiddle !!

Visualize my fav _ _Yuja Wang_ __ sometimes.
Not sure it helps performance, but usually feel better ! 😊


----------



## Scalms (Sep 20, 2021)

tcollins said:


> Well, I have to admit this was fun. The track took a couple of hours, but this was with the default settings.



oh man, exactly what i was looking for, and definitely fun! thanks for putting this together so quickly


----------



## bill5 (Sep 20, 2021)

What 8Dio VI does this come with?

Seriously, the props are not exaggerated or overstated. Well done! This is a hard one to resist


----------



## Wes Antczak (Sep 20, 2021)

Fantastic demos, Tracy. For a moment I forgot that I was listening to a Kontakt library. The Amazing Grace demo especially sounded as if it came straight out of a Ken Burns film!


----------



## synthnut1 (Sep 21, 2021)

It will take me some time to comfortably learn and use this program, but it’s well worth the effort!.... I do agree that you need to put your fiddle playing hat on when attempting any real sounding attempts...I find myself doing this manually, but there are plenty of useful features in this program to help you along....GREAT job Tracy !!


----------



## tcollins (Oct 5, 2021)

We have updated The Fiddle. Our customers should all have received an email notification, but if we missed you please send us an email.

In this update:
- Fixed clicks in some sustain loops.
- Added a re-bow feature.

Thanks!
-TC


----------



## tcollins (Oct 26, 2021)

The $59 intro price ends after October 31. The regular price will be $69.


----------



## Ciochi (Nov 18, 2022)

tcollins said:


> The $59 intro price ends after October 31. The regular price will be $69.


Any BF sale?


----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 18, 2022)

The prices are more than fair….I don’t think that they have “sales” of any kind..


----------



## Ciochi (Nov 18, 2022)

synthnut1 said:


> The prices are more than fair….I don’t think that they have “sales” of any kind..


Maybe, or they maybe do. Just asking, politely.


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 18, 2022)

Ciochi said:


> Any BF sale?


Indiginus offers lower introductory prices when new instruments come out, but they do not run sales.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 18, 2022)

Ciochi said:


> Any BF sale?


I really dont think so as the posts above mentioned.

I remember a BF sale some years ago getting nearly mad with all this BF madness and ended up buying another Indiginus Instrument for regular prize (which is, as mentioned before, more then fair and worth it)


----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 18, 2022)

Ciochi said:


> Maybe, or they maybe do. Just asking, politely.


Write to Tracy and see for yourself .....Get your answer straight from the horses mouth so to speak ....


----------



## Smikes77 (Nov 18, 2022)

tcollins said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Introducing *The Fiddle**. *
> Our goal with The Fiddle was to create an instrument that could rip through a Bluegrass solo, then moments later play a sweet melody or subtle background parts in real-time, with auto harmonies and without even changing any settings. We believe we’ve done that with The Fiddle. It’s time to rosin up your virtual bow!
> ...




Holy Smokes!

This came out about 2 months after I did a western. Would have been absolutely perfect! I love it!


----------

